# Crystal Red Shrimp eating new hatch



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I wonder what other CRS keepers do to keep new hatch from being eaten by adult CRS.

I saw twice with my own eyes that an adult CRS ate new hatch that could not run away. 

I am going to cover the whole bottom of my 10g tank with java moss so the CRS babies will have chance to survive.

I heard that adult CRS don't eat their own babies. I guess that is not true.


Wayne.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Wayne.

CRS shrimplets are very sensitive when first born. Are you sure that the adult was not feeding on a shrimplet carcass? I have not known CRS to be cannabalistic (but they are scavengers).

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with Stuart, they are most likely eating the dead babies or molts from shrimplets. I have never seen an adult CRS eat a newborn yet.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

No, the CRS adult was not feeding on a shrimplet carcass.

I watched the shrimplet ejected out from the CRS mother womb and it could not swim yet and it was bouncing around and another CRS adult caugth it so I tried to use a net to bring the adult closer and I saw a headless shrimplet released from it claws.

I am now covering 80% of the bottom of the tank with java moss. I don't have a nice one piece wood that covers the whole bottom. So it is not so nice. I hope the next batch of shrimplets will survive. I still have 5 pregnant shrimps.

Wayne.



CRS Fan said:


> Hey Wayne.
> 
> CRS shrimplets are very sensitive when first born. Are you sure that the adult was not feeding on a shrimplet carcass? I have not known CRS to be cannabalistic (but they are scavengers).
> 
> ...


----------

